# Dont do business with this guy



## spurdie (Oct 6, 2008)

Long Creek Apiaries.

Bought a package bees from them last year in Feb. Never shipped. I emailed and he said he was going thru divorce and everything would be sorted out. Sent them another email this year{2011). He said they were reserving the first week of March for shipping the orders they werent able to fill last year. Well, now it is the last week of March and I have heard nothing from them. They took my money and never contacted me. I had to email them to find out anything. These people are liars.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I had the same experience with Brushy Mountain years ago, only it was 4 packages. Yep, that hurt. Called and called, but my money was gone and no bees. 

I only buy locally now if I don't just get swarms.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Use the attorney general of the state the company is located in to file a complaint.* Also it is time to stop calling after doing so twice. Use the mail, send letters and request a signture to prove they got the letter. A phone consvertaion is not a good way to prove there were any request for a money return or any other consverations with the person.
*I had to do that with some one in Ohio several years ago, BUT I got all my money back finally.*

If you read the supplier feed back sticky above you will see a lot of complaints about Better Bee failing to deliver the goods.


Long Creek Apiaries.
Which one and where?

 Al


----------



## bee_linux (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=232835

When I saw this thread it reminded me of reading the above thread. 20 pages long. I would follow Al's advice and send a registered letter.


----------



## spurdie (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, thanks for posting that link Bee Linux. Looks like a lot of people are out a lot more money than me. This was my first package and it still is very disappointing. I waited for those bees last year so couldn't get started. Now he says he will ship this year, blah blah. I will purchase my bees some where else, i guess. Any one used busy bees apiaries in South Ga? 

Also my hive set empty for a year and the foundations are a little bowed and have some mice damage, corners chewed etc, nothing terrible. Will these be ok to use or should i get new foundations?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Foundation should be fine to use.

 Al


----------

